
Math Inspector: A visual programming environment for the scipy stack - calhoun137
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQAhv8JM0Jo
======
calhoun137
Project author here. I have been working on Math Inspector for the past year
and decided to finally make the first video to get the word out about it. One
of my youtube comments was featured by Mathologer as the basis for his latest
episode from yesterday[1], so I decided to finally make this video and to
release it in an alpha-state. Will be getting the website up in a few days
hopefully, and depending on how much interest there is may do a closed-alpha
and open-beta release before releasing the full product for free.

It's very important to to me that this is free, there are already other tools
out there that cost a lot of money, and the math software problem won't go
away until there is a free tool on the market. My hope is that Math Inspector
will be that tool.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjI1NICfjOk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjI1NICfjOk)

